# 21 Basic Concepts and Principles of Technique



## D_Brady (Nov 19, 2004)

I use this alot when working and teaching techniques even with the kids . I use it as a model when somethings not quite right, I can ask them to go through the 21 and see what their doing wrong.Some times I will mess up a technique then ask what went wrong or what was missing. Also nice question and answer paper. This is the short version.

Thank you Mr Parker.


  21 Basic Concepts and Principle of Technique.

1.	Erect Posture- there are many positive benefits derived in keeping an erect posture. It allows for ease of movement and quick directional change will also keep you from leaning and over extending.                   

2.	 Good Balance- is enhanced by erect posture. The body, as well as the    joints, must be relaxed and flexible to insure good balance. It also prevents you from leaning and over extending.

3.	 Relax- relaxing enhances good balance. When the body is relaxed it becomes supple which allows for quick reaction when attacking or defending. It aids greatly in the acceleration of your strikes.

4.	Speed- is a primary ingredient of skill, which must be coupled with accuracy. Although this combination takes precedence over power, speed can contribute greatly to increasing power.

5.	Accuracy- supported by speed is extremely necessary to render maximum effect. It involves two aspects-movement precision and precise targets. Many vital areas do not require a lot of force to achieve immobility. To insure accuracy as well as effect, proper angle is of utmost importance.

6.	Angles- the proper angles assure accuracy, body alignment and economy of motion. Studying the Universal Pattern will give a deeper insight on the vast number of angle possibilities. It must be remembered that whatever angle can be used as a defense, can also be used as an offense by the attacker or defender.

7.	Body Alignment- places angles into perspective. It compels body parts      to coordinate to move in one direction (or opposite directions). It is no more than angles in harmony traveling to the same target (or directly opposite   targets) in the hope of maximizing your blocks or strikes (or a combination of both).

8.	Back Up Mass- is a result of proper body alignment. When this occurs, the weight of your body positions itself in line with, and behind of the action being rendered.

9.	Economy of Motion- entails avoiding wasteful angles, and the management of strength (power) in obtaining the most of your efforts in the shortest possible time. Makes you aware that time is crucial.

10.	 Timing- is a concept that incorporates the principle of economy of motion. In essence it is the regulation of speed and coordinated effort in synchronization with an opponents movements. Perfecting this rhythmatic marriage makes victory more certain.

11.	 Telegraphing- can be used as a form of deceptive timing to disrupt your opponents thought patterns. It also is a form of body language, which can work against you. This of course would depend upon your conscious or unconscious involvement.

12.	 Coordination- this process involves the synchronization of body (strength), mind, and breath so that they reach harmoniously and instinctively. It often entails not one move, but a series of moves in a precise time slot.

13.	 Focus- is the concentration of mind, body, breath and strength culminating in the exact same instant when blocking or striking a specific target.

14.	 Power- is the magnification of force aided by concentrated focus. Its capacity is proportionate to the physical strength, force or energy exerted.

15.	 Torque- is a preliminary stage of focus that adds to power. It is the utilization of rotating force to position the muscles to allow for ease of movement, extension and body flow and increased power.

16.	 Body Momentum- is the concept that utilizes momentum to increase power. It is the uniting of mind, breath and strength while shuffling forward or reverse with the weight of the body, dropping the weight of the body vertically or diagonally, and rotating the body.

17.	 Marriage of Gravity- is the concept that utilizes gravity to increase power. It is the uniting of mind, breath and strength while dropping the weight of your body.

18.	 Penetration- involves depth of focus. It is the extension of power beyond the selected target to insure desired force and compensate for distance

19.	 Transition- These are movements within moves, or stages between moves which gap defense or offense. In many instances it is the stage which turns defense into an offense or vice versa.

20.	 Distance- can become an ally or an enemy. It is a crucial factor second only to environment. Success or failure during combat is often determined by your ability to close or create distance between you and your opponent.

21.	 Cover- this is a form of transition that leads you back to a position of combat readiness. It is an evasive transition that checks your opponents action and places you in a preparatory position to once again defend or attack


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow Dan thanks for taking the time to share this with us!  I think this is an awesome tool for students to use in judging their own techniques and for self-correction!  I'd like to share it with the students in my school! 


WYD,
MJ :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for posting it, Mr. Brady!  (and thanks, Mr. Parker - as always.....)

Respectfully,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 19, 2004)

These aren't principle of a technique they are principles of motion. My point being that instead of saying erect posture, the principle is simply posture. You will find that posture is just as important during a groundwork exercise and "erect" is not required. "Good" balance is also a limiting term because you are just as likely going to look for bad balance as well as bad posture in your opponent. Timming is not something you cooridinate with your opponent but upset in your opponent. I'll shut up now.
Sean


----------



## kenpoworks (Nov 19, 2004)

These aren't .. My point being.........You will find ..........not required. ... limiting term...... is not ..... I'll shut up now.


FIRST WE CREATE OUR ATTITUDES.....got that right.

just messin..........sorry...i'll go now.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 19, 2004)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> These aren't .. My point being.........You will find ..........not required. ... limiting term...... is not ..... I'll shut up now.
> 
> 
> FIRST WE CREATE OUR ATTITUDES.....got that right.
> ...


UMMM *scratching head* your point is :lookie: ?


----------



## Kenpodoc (Nov 16, 2005)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> 1. Erect Posture- there are many positive benefits derived in keeping an erect posture. It allows for ease of movement and quick directional change will also keep you from leaning and over extending.
> 
> 2. Good Balance- is enhanced by erect posture. The body, as well as the joints, must be relaxed and flexible to insure good balance. It also prevents you from leaning and over extending.


 
Good post overall. My question is whether or not these might better be combined as "conscious control over center of gravity." Erect posture may or may not be a hinderance depending on the situation. Erect posture may be a problem grappling. One of the things good grapplers due is control and be aware of their center of gravity from all sorts of positions and situations.

Jeff


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 16, 2005)

Kenpodoc,
These are outlined in book 4. I haven't looked at it in quite some time but there may be more info. in that book on the principles. :asian:


----------



## parkerkarate (Nov 16, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> These aren't .. My point being.........You will find ..........not required. ... limiting term...... is not ..... I'll shut up now.
> 
> 
> FIRST WE CREATE OUR ATTITUDES.....got that right.
> ...


 
Ummmmmmm, are you ok?


----------



## kenpoworks (Nov 17, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> Ummmmmmm, are you ok?


errrr, some of the time, well most of the time actually, but not all of the time apparently!:uhyeah:


----------



## parkerkarate (Nov 17, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> errrr, some of the time, well most of the time actually, but not all of the time apparently!:uhyeah:


 
LOL. Ok, just making sure.


----------



## kenpoworks (Nov 18, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> LOL. Ok, just making sure.


:asian:


----------



## Doc (Nov 19, 2005)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> These aren't principle of a technique they are principles of motion. My point being that instead of saying erect posture, the principle is simply posture. You will find that posture is just as important during a groundwork exercise and "erect" is not required. "Good" balance is also a limiting term because you are just as likely going to look for bad balance as well as bad posture in your opponent. Timming is not something you cooridinate with your opponent but upset in your opponent. I'll shut up now.
> Sean


Don't stop Sean, you're on a roll and I got ya back. The list is impressive but doesn't actually teach anything.


----------

